
Zoom introduces all-in-one home communications appliance for $599 - robenkleene
https://techcrunch.com/2020/07/15/zoom-introduces-all-in-one-home-communications-appliance-for-599/
======
Havoc
Given their security SNAFUs I'm surprised anyone would want their tech in
their home for free let alone 600 bucks

~~~
vb6sp6
regular users dont care about security issues

------
cxr
I wish more companies experimented with in-home appliances, particularly for
cases where it means being able to drop a dependency on cloud infrastructure.
The only company that seems to have made inroads is Amazon with Alexa, but
like the Zoom appliance here, it encourages cloud dependence rather than
relieve it.

The price point here reminds me of the Helm email appliance, though, in that
they're both too expensive to realistically make a dent in changing mainstream
habits.

~~~
vb6sp6
> I wish more companies experimented with in-home appliances

have to disagree. I want the least amount of corporations in my home as
possible

~~~
cxr
... so don't buy the appliances.

Based on the two comments you left here, it seems as if your main motivation
is to be glib and contrarian. It's almost like _yes-and_ ing, except doing the
opposite and just for the sake of it.

~~~
vb6sp6
I don't plan on buying them :)

~~~
cxr
> glib

